# Adult diaper fetish



## zachzeb1992 (Aug 1, 2013)

Well it is my fetish has been for years started off having to wear one for bed but for years i have hated myself for it


----------



## longwaytorun (Jun 4, 2013)

Do you poop in your diaper?


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Not making fun of you, but this is a little,...."strange."


----------



## zachzeb1992 (Aug 1, 2013)

only pee


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Not sure if srs, but I've heard of this fetish before. :b


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

You hate yourself over your fetish?


----------



## zachzeb1992 (Aug 1, 2013)

srs?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

You shouldn't hate yourself over it. It's just a little kink, and besides, as long as it doesn't hurt anyone it's perfectly healthy. Trust me, I have some pretty weird-*** fetishes compared to this :lol As for your above post, "srs" = serious.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Own it. You like what you like, it doesn't hurt anyone.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Not sure if srs, but I've heard of this fetish before. :b


I feel like youre some kind of sexpert. You know everything there is to know. Lol.

But yeah.. diapers.. are.. a pretty strange fetish.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> I feel like youre some kind of sexpert. You know everything there is to know. Lol.


:lol


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

Haha, there are stranger fetishes out there... you shouldn't hate yourself for it..


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No use hating yourself for it. :/


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

is this a joke?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

No idea if you're serious or trolling, but to each their own. Do whatever makes you feel good. Nobody can stop you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just don't find the new Depends undergarments, or the TENA Twist very arousing. :stu


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm glad this thread exists. SAS would be incomplete without it.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

prettyful said:


> is this a joke?


Hell no. I would be disappointed if it is.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

How do you deal with diaper rashes?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## zachzeb1992 (Aug 1, 2013)

probably offline said:


> How do you deal with diaper rashes?


with baby powder and baby oil


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I think I saw a show on this not long ago.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ksatria said:


>


The transcendence of man into diaperhood...Pure poetry.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> The transcendence of man into diaperhood...Pure poetry.


I thought it was a pad at first for some reason. >_> I remember seeing this pic somewhere before.


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't know if I have a fetish... what is classified as a fetish? I bet I probably do, but I don't consider it a fetish.


----------

